# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Germany >  Studying in Germany...?

## Endri

I'm in the last year of high-school in Albania (last 1.5 months + 1 month for diploma exams) and well I was thinking and wish to study in Germany. I'm more inclined, or it would be better to say that the only thing I'm good at is Math, Physic and Computers so I wanted to know more about this German Uni's, Technische Universität Berlin or Technische Universität Dresden. Are this two good Uni's? Are they worth? (Of course they are way better than any Albanian Uni but I mean by German standards). How much would be the average monthly cost in Berlin or Dresden?

And last but not least, on a scale 1-10, how hard it'll be to learn German, TestDaft level in 12-14 months not living in Germany and living in Germany?

----------


## Mzungu mchagga

Generally, the differences in quality between various German universities aren't as big as in many other countries. However, the best universities are considered: 
Ludwig-Maximilian-University Munich
Techinical University Munich
University of Karlsruhe (also a technical university)
RWTH Aachen (technical university)
Free University of Berlin
University of Freiburg
University of Göttingen
University of Konstanz
University of Heidelberg
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German_...nce_Initiative

But as I said, differences are not sooo big, and I haven't heared anything negative yet about the Technical University of Berlin and Dresden. 

Living costs vary very much between the German cities. Berlin and Dresden are actually both very cheap compared to others.
For Berlin, the monthly prices for student dorms sway around 200€, but from what I've heared they are in a bad condition and I wouldn't recommend to stay there for a longer time. Most students prefer to share appartments on a private bases where the comfort is higher, and there are several searching sites in the internet for that (e.g. WG-gesucht). Average monthly costs for rent, electricity, gas, water, internet and telephone are about between 230€ and 350€ for a room between 15 and 30m². Food (cheap supermarkets and snacks) will be around 100€. I'm not familiar with insurance conditions for foreigners and special conditions for foreign students in general, perhaps also scholarships. I can't do the research for you here, but I'm sure you can find out on the internet or even on Albanian student exchange offers. But as a whole, living costs in Berlin shouldn't exceed 500€ at it's highest.
Of what I've heared, Dresden is _slightly_ cheaper.

The difficulty of learning a language actually depends on your own skills. Of what I know is that German is a hard language and you won't get around of having to learn and speak German when you live here (unless you study completely in English, which is a very rare offer). But otherwise I think that at least one year of intensive German course is necessary before being able to study in German.

----------


## Ritasmith

I'm also thinking to find a great university to study in Germany. I saw that the University of Berlin is pretty great and i'll applied there. In fact all i need to do now is to apply for visa.

----------


## aida89

Hey Endri,

I'm Aida from Kosova, I was trying to find information on studying in Germany and came across this forum and your thread. It's great to see another Albanian here. :)

Considering that his thread was created more than 1 year ago, you probably went to study in Germany. I wanted to ask you a few questions.

Based on our backgrounds, is it hard for someone like us to live and study in Germany?
Do you work to support yourself, and if yes, what do you work?
How hard is the German language and do you think it's better to start going to a course here before moving to Germany?
What about accommodation and expenses?

I'm sorry if I'm asking too many questions. I hope you can answer these.

Regards,
aida89

----------


## Tiffany01

It seems that you got a excellent chance. Germany is the best place for studying. German government support a lot.
I suggest you to have a health insurance while you are living in Germany. It is quite easy and simple for students to
get insurance in cheap rate. It will also help you to save your money.

----------


## deepindersingh

Hello Endri,

You have got a great experience in the study field. Both universities are good & In European countries, Education fees is affordable and you can apply in both of them. But in Germany students are not changed to go to public university.

----------


## Shara

No I didn't have any idea about the experience in the study field in both Germany and European countries. But would like to know about it.

----------


## Serena

Is it possible to have a part-time job during a semester?

----------

